# NBC HD has arrived in Vermont & New Hampshire



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

WNNE-DT (Channel 25-1) in Hartford, Vt has been transmitting digital from Mt Ascutney for a few weeks now but was finially was able to pass on NBC HD programming last night. 

The analog version of WNNE on channel 31 has been the Vt / NH NBC station for years and is a "sister" station to WPTZ in Plattsburg Vt.

Although their engineer says they still have a few bugs to work out, it looks like residents in central Vt / NH finally have a source for NBC high defination programming.


----------



## Vermonter (Nov 15, 2004)

Waltinvt;

How strong is the signal; I cannot pull it in with my Radioshack Attick mount antenna...thinking of trying a booster. Thanks.


----------



## Vermonter (Nov 15, 2004)

Well the pathetic laws written to give us folks w/o OTA HD continue; here is the response to the directv HD DNS inquiry I sent (note that the Directv website now shows HD eligibility; of course it also tells me I have grade B or A signals for OTA HD..which is not true since there ARE NO HD towers in northern VT. Lies all lies.....)

Thanks for asking about receiving digital (HD) network broadcasts from DIRECTV. Currently, we have special permission from ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX to provide their New York or Los Angeles digital (HD) feeds in select areas of the country. Please check channels 80-89 to see if you are already receiving one or more of these digital (HD) feeds. 

To be eligible for ABC, CBS, FOX, or NBC digital (HD) feeds from DIRECTV, you must: 
1. Live in an area where the national network owns the local station.
2. Have high-definition DIRECTV equipment (HD-ready television, a DIRECTV HD or HD DVR Receiver, and an 18” x 20” Triple LNB Multi-Satellite Dish).
3. Subscribe to local channels from DIRECTV.

Eligible customers who live in the Eastern or Central time zone will receive New York channels. Mountain or Pacific Time zone customers will receive Los Angeles channels.

Another option is for us to submit a waiver requesting permission from your local stations to provide you with the national digital (HD) feed from their network. 

Once we request your waiver, please know that federal law -- not DIRECTV -- sets strict guidelines for receiving these networks, so we can't give you any guarantee that your local stations will grant the waiver request. 

If you’re interested in requesting a waiver, please reply to this e-mail and include:

1. Your name
2. Street address
3. Service phone number
4. DIRECTV account number

Visit DIRECTV.com/HDTV for more information about our HDTV programming and equipment offers and continue to visit DIRECTV.com for the latest news and announcements as they become available. 

Sincerely,

Jennifer
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm getting a signal in the low 90s on my 942 for both WNNE-DT and the VTPBS digital station. It's strong enough so I can rotate my antenna 30 degrees in either direction and still get a lock. 

The VTPBS HD has always been excellent and the NBC HD I've seen so far looks good too.

What's really ticking me off is that the Dish receivers "block" the part of the PSIP data that contains the EPG. I don't know why the FCC allows this.


----------



## chestrenu (Oct 2, 2005)

In Saxtons River, VT I get WNNE-DT on 31-1.

90+ signal strength.

Also, 41-1 for VPT-DT.

But my Dish 811 gets the VPT-DT fine but keeps skipping on the WNNE-DT.

Dish tech sent new 811 with same problem.

Hooked up a Samsung HDTV box and WNNE-DT is fine.

Dish tech thinks it's a software problem with 811.

Does your 942 get WNNE-DT ok?

Anyone else have problem with 811 and WNNE-DT?

Thanks!


----------



## chestrenu (Oct 2, 2005)

Can anyone lock in WNNE-DT?

Strong signal on my Samsung DTV tuner but no lock any more.

Has been beautiful

Regards


----------

